# electronic vibrations lounge



## hempyninja309 (Nov 3, 2013)

Hey everyone. Welcome to the electronic vibrations lounge. Please feel free to drop a track or a mix. All genres of electronic music welcome. I've smoked myself silly tonight and cant figure out if its 12:10 or 1:10 haha. Fuckin a. Anyways I'm going to get this started welcome to our after hours party here's a little Kryptic Minds and Calibre to start things out. [video=youtube;V2YkPtO8XBk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V2YkPtO8XBk[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Nov 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;hV8Ysrd-ZPw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hV8Ysrd-ZPw[/video]


----------



## TheBeardedStoner (Nov 3, 2013)

Le Hardstyles:
[video=youtube;JX9pxNaStGg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JX9pxNaStGg[/video]
Because boom. 
Nuff said.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Nov 4, 2013)

Hey welcome bearded stoner!  [video=youtube;pIPnAJROuBU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pIPnAJROuBU[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Nov 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;xYWHrKYYy84]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xYWHrKYYy84[/video]


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Nov 4, 2013)

I met this DJ back in my days of playing second life.
He has Long, high quality (1000fps) videos.
Good to get stoned or work.

[video=youtube;NV0lGSi52g8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NV0lGSi52g8&amp;feature=c4-overview-vl&amp;list=PL7C061C5768CE1CDB[/video]


----------



## esh dov ets (Mar 3, 2017)

Carl Luis - Living Alone




Apathy


----------



## esh dov ets (Mar 27, 2017)

https://soundcloud.com/barakuda/subterranean-dwellers-cosmic-odyssey-32517


----------



## CriticalCheeze (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## blu3bird (Apr 15, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Apr 15, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Jul 15, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Jul 15, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Aug 29, 2017)

awesome song to ROLL 2.


----------



## Illuminati85 (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Sep 19, 2017)




----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 20, 2017)

esh dov ets said:


>


there is a version of History by Groove Armada that they play on satellite radio that is killer. can't figure out which one it is though just yet.


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 22, 2017)




----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 22, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Sep 22, 2017)

rkymtnman said:


>


all tycho


----------



## esh dov ets (Sep 22, 2017)

rkymtnman said:


>


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 23, 2017)

esh dov ets said:


> all tycho


seen Tycho twice in Denver with one show being at Red Rocks. they are great live.


----------



## Illuminati85 (Sep 23, 2017)

I highly recommend this track.....shit is slappin.


----------



## Illuminati85 (Sep 23, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Sep 24, 2017)

Illuminati85 said:


>


----------



## Illuminati85 (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Sep 29, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Oct 10, 2017)

com truise


----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 14, 2017)

cool video.


----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 15, 2017)

Such a dope music video.


----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Oct 15, 2017)

i thought this was the chilroom.


----------



## esh dov ets (Oct 15, 2017)

i mean when i saw the title , thought, this must be an old chill room; like at a rave. i guess it can get pretty up tempo on occasion in here. here's how i'm enjoying my early harvest atm.


----------



## esh dov ets (Oct 15, 2017)

it's an organic harvest.


----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 16, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 16, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 16, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 18, 2017)

esh dov ets said:


> i mean when i saw the title , thought, this must be an old chill room; like at a rave. i guess it can get pretty up tempo on occasion in here. here's how i'm enjoying my early harvest atm.


Meh, It says Electronic vibrations lounge, This includes any and all Electronic music which would mean it would include EDM hence the name "Electronic vibrations" and other sub genre's.


----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 18, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Oct 18, 2017)

Illuminati85 said:


> Meh, It says Electronic vibrations lounge, This includes any and all Electronic music which would mean it would include EDM hence the name "Electronic vibrations" and other sub genre's.


sure, i'll find or start a down tempo lounge. maybe it was the word lounge that got me.


----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 19, 2017)

Yeah and who ever made it clearly stated in their introduction paragraph that all electronic music is welcome. It's the very first post to this thread.


----------



## esh dov ets (Oct 19, 2017)

well i supose some generas of electronic are defined by bpm or high energy formulas. i was thinking most genras have chill styles as well, for instance you can make dub or ambient from any genra. happy hardcore however is not mellow and it is a genra of electronic so my mistake. Peace.


----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Nov 19, 2017)




----------

